# Stuck Ram On Jhead



## Hardtack (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi all, I was at the right place at the right time and snatched up a really nice BP 2J several years ago in my travels with the intention of one day getting around to it.  Well that time is here.  I've managed to get it running without any difficulty.  Every thing is working well as far as I can tell except the Ram travel that I just can't figure out.  I've taken out the 2 long locking bolts on the right side facing the machine. I've taken out the round gear used to move the ram via the handle.  From what I can tell nothing is stopping movement that I've missed, but Im not certain.  I've taken a block of wood and gave it several good whacks at the back of those dovetails at the rear of the ram.  Maybe Im too gentle. I've sprayed several days with Mr Wrench in all the areas I can reach in that vicinity followed by more smacks. I've also take a block of wood and raised the table to lift the ram at the dove tails in the front, and being very careful not to over do it.   In fact, I can actually see tiny movement when I lift by the table where the ram meets the column on the sides below the words Bridgeport as the penetrating fluid bubbles out.  I thought for sure since I can see that movement between the ram and column that it must not be seized.  But when trying to move it by the handle it remain solid.  Maybe some chips are blocking it somehow.  The machine has never been in the weather. Born in 71. Reportedly only cut aluminum, and sat for 16 years before I got it.  And then it sat in my garage for more years than I want to admit. Its a very clean machine. It did have aluminum chips everywhere. Everything is working great except I can't move the Ram.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi
I do not have a BP but i think it has 4 bolts holding it,?????


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 22, 2016)

It sounds like you have done everything right.  Sounds like it's just crudded up.  At this point I would suggest a 50-50 mix of auto transmission fluid and acetone.  And then more force.  The biggest problem you have there is nothing to really grab ahold of to exert much force.  Chains and a porta-power comes to mind if you have that available.


----------



## Hardtack (Mar 22, 2016)

thanks guys.  Again the part that has me stumped is when I put a block of wood on the table and raise the knee so the block of wood touches the front ram dovetails I detect very slight ram movement between the ram and the column.  In other words I detect the ram moving vertically separate from the column which causes me to think its not seized like rusted together but evidently unable to move along that Y axis because of a swarf jam or like you said the crud in there.  I can try the atf and acetone.  I suppose with the chains and porta power you are suggesting latching onto the ram maybe by the bolt hole at  the back of the ram and pulling backwards by power?


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 22, 2016)

Hardtack said:


> I suppose with the chains and porta power you are suggesting latching onto the ram maybe by the bolt hole at the back of the ram and pulling backwards by power?



That's what I had in mind.  I suspect it's stuck in the back.  There is really no way for chips to get into anything except at the front, and I can't figure out any way that they could pack in there.  But aluminum chips are wily critters so ya never know.

Maybe getting a jack under the ram in the back and an application of a big hammer and a wood block would knock it loose.  The machine is front heavy, so you would not want to lift more than just off of the floor.


----------



## ARKnack (Mar 22, 2016)

I would place money on the handle being froze up. Spray the handle a gently tap it back and forth. Of course you could put a jack under this back half of the ram and see if that moves.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 22, 2016)

You need a heavy persuader like a 6x6 beam hanging free from a couple ropes so the end grain can strike the ram.  Slow moving heavy mass is what is needed to bust the corrosion off the surfaces, not fast swings of a light and hard hammer.  Give it a couple good solid blows from each end, then squirt penetrant everywhere you can reach.  Do not increase the strength of the blows trying for a quick cure!  You will break something, cast iron is brittle.  Let it sit for hours, try again.  There is no need to be in a hurry or to get frustrated.  It has been frozen for years and days are nothing in comparison.  You WILL eventually win the war.  Keep at it until you can see a bit of movement (put a Sharpie line across the two surfaces).  When you see any movement, you have won.  Keep at it, keep using the liquid love, gently scrape and clean up any areas as the become exposed.  Soon it will be sliding full length.  Work some way oil into the surfaces, keep sliding and cleaning up the corrosion that comes out, and finally swear an oath to move it at least a couple times a year and to keep it well oiled.


----------



## Hardtack (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks guys for all your help.  After posting, I decided to go out there and really smacked it hard lick with my small sledge and wooden block against the back of the dovetails.  After about a dozen intense knocks I noticed it moved about a quarter inch.  I sprayed some more wrench and let it rip some more.  Finally I was able to move the thing about 1 inch. I fooled with it some more trying to move it back the way it moved from the front but no go as the spindle area would not let me get the right angle.  Finally I was able to move it just a little with handle back and forth until if finally broke loose.  So problem solved.  Hope this helps some others with the same situation and thanks for all your help.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 26, 2018)

Someone else on this forum hung a log from ropes and use it as a 
battering ram to get one loose...


----------



## Kroll (Jul 27, 2018)

Where the handle is there is a set screw on top that you can remove and then remove Part#25 should just pull out.It may be what is stuck and not allowing the ram to travel.There really is no way of getting oil to all the surfaces that the ram travels on and there is not jib to remove.Setting for all those yrs,may require you to take it apart.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 27, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> Someone else on this forum hung a log from ropes and use it as a
> battering ram to get one loose...


"Twas me.  A gently applied battering ram.  The goal is to get it moving, not to break something...  Mark across the mating parts with a Sharpie so you can see when it moves.  When there is a gear to move it with ordinarily, you may not see the movement and then destroy the gear trying harder.  Squirt some penetrating oil on all the cracks and joints as well as you can, whack it a couple times from each end, let the oil penetrate overnight.  Repeat until it moves.  Once it moves a little bit, the war is won, but it will still take some back and forth for it to loosen up enough to move it easily.  When it is moving, get lots of oil and penetrant on it and run it back and forth, cleaning up the gunky rusty stuff that is on the mating surfaces.  Finally, work some good oil into the slide.  Then, use it once in a while to keep it freed up.  Also consider doing the turret while you are at it.


----------

